# Wood to use in humidor



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

So I'm looking at making some wooden containers in my humidor to separate my cigars, I know Spanish cedar is the best but what other woods can I use that offer the same values as Spanish cedar ?


----------



## jacquesemo (Jan 25, 2017)

Wish I could answer from experience but I repurposed some wooden cigar boxes (from the B&M) to make the trays where the cigars rest. Used 1x3 oak from home depot to make the sides of the tray. 

Just picked up some cedar veneer sheets from another B&M they give away as lighters to add to my trays as dividers

Good luck


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

My last resort is getting empty boxes from the B and M as it's more a show piece then anaything.


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

There are no great alternatives to Spanish Cedar.
The other 2 that do get used are 
American Red Cedar, but that has a strong scent and can cause a woody flavour that is undesirable. Supposed to be inexpensive, though
Honduran Mahogony, the odour from this is too light to impede tobacco worms and isn't strong enough to help aid the seasoning of cigars. I think this is more expensive than Spanish Cedar, or it was where I asked anyway.

Does it always have to be Spanish cedar?


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks scott1256ca that's a good link, Spanish cedar seems my only option really if I want to make sure I give my smokes top quality.

Another idea was to use foam type (like in a travel humidor) or polystyrene not sure if you know these are safe in a humidor for a long time?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kaz69 said:


> Thanks scott1256ca that's a good link, Spanish cedar seems my only option really if I want to make sure I give my smokes top quality.
> 
> Another idea was to use foam type (like in a travel humidor) or polystyrene not sure if you know these are safe in a humidor for a long time?


SC is used also for it's anti mold qualities...foam..Not so much


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

As mentioned above and seen in the link, Spanish Cedar has a number of properties, primarily:
- The scent annoys tobacco beetles (and may keep them or reduce the speed of their spread if you happen to be unlucky and get an outbreak)
- The wood holds high amounts of humidity without moulding, decaying or warping (this helps regulate RH within your humidor)
- It helps with the aging process of cigars

The other properties are that it gives you that nice smell when you open your humidor, and that same pleasurable smell can have an effect on the taste of your cigars, to an extent. These are more subjective to personal opinion, as some people actually don't like the Spanish Cedar humidor smell.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

While Spanish cedar is absolutely what you want to use in your humidor for several reasons, it's not going to keep tobacco beetles from chewing their way through your cigars if you allow them to hatch. I know, I know, you guys read on the Internet that SC "repels" beetles.  That means the beetles won't eat the Spanish cedar. But, I'm afraid it won't do a damn thing to stop them from eating your cigars if you have an infestation. 

Don't want anyone lulled into a false sense of security by misinterpretation or misinformation. Your best defense is treating your cigars to a hard freeze (if you're not confident that's already been done at the factory level), and well regulated temperature and humidity.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Using logic from the post above, if you have SC dividers, SC trays, SC boxes (like full boxes of cigars), then like I said, the results of a beetle infestation can be reduced. Key words are: can be. Not guaranteed by any means.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yukoner said:


> Using logic from the post above, if you have SC dividers, SC trays, SC boxes (like full boxes of cigars), then like I said, the results of a beetle infestation can be reduced. Key words are: can be. Not guaranteed by any means.


No, like I said, "repelling beetles" just means they won't eat the wood. They'll still happily crawl over, under, and around it to get to other cigars. You're trying to justify your own misapprehension and spreading more disinformation in the process.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> No, like I said, "repelling beetles" just means they won't eat the wood. They'll still happily crawl over, under, and around it to get to other cigars. You're trying to justify your own misapprehension and spreading more disinformation in the process.


Right. Because keeping beetles inside boxes, or contained, doesn't "help" at all. Quite frankly - you're entitled to your opinion, and so am I. Here's the thing. As I've said before, everything is situational. My experience is not the same as your experience, for many different reasons. It doesn't make me right and you wrong, or vice versa. But here's something else. You simply don't like other opinions. For example, here's a PM you sent me a few weeks ago:

_3-month vs 8-year tenure on Puff
07:17 PM curmudgeonista
It is not necessary to continually restate every one of my posts as though your corroboration somehow confirms that my advice is valid. I've been doing this a long time without you!_

For someone who is supposed to be a moderator on a forum, who is supposed to lead by example, you sure do like to try and instigate things with me. I've asked you a few times to leave me alone and simply ignore my posts if you don't like what I have to say. I've always taken the high road and done this in private, to which you have yet to respond to, despite multiple PMs to you. Here's a new one - I'm going to PM you my phone number. If you have something to say to me, call me up and say it. Otherwise, I'd appreciate it if you left me alone. As you're a moderator, I can't put you on my "ignore list", so that's unfortunately not an option.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> You're trying to justify your own misapprehension and spreading more disinformation in the process.


Looks like my reply got deleted. So I'll make this subsequent one short. We are all entitled to our opinions, even if we disagree. I don't appreciate being attacked (which has happened a number of times now). Please leave me alone.

Back to the thread at hand, my original reply stands. But again, a lot of what we write about is subjective, situational and usually comes from our own personal experience. Take in everyone's advice equally, evaluate it and then decide for yourself how to proceed. And, of course, ask any questions you like :smile2:


----------

